# für die Unterlassung des Mountainbikes im Trialsport



## Prof.Theo Boll (28. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Trialergemeinde.

Neulich beim Stammtisch diskutierte ich mit anderen Radtrialern der ersten Stunde was aus "unserem" sport geworden ist. Anfang der 80er war alles gut, der sport entwickelte sich, es gab reinrassige zwanzigzöllige Räder .... doch mit dem Mountainbikeboom anfang der 90er kam die Wende: Sie eignen sich überhaupt nicht zum Trialen und man sieht bescheuert drauf aus. Sie sind nicht für das Trialfahren entwickelt worden sondern wie der Name schon sagt für die Berge. Warum benutzt ihr heute diese Räder?? Ist doch klar, dass man damit nicht so hoch kommt, könnt ihr auch gleich nen treckingrad umbauen und ne neue "disziplin" raus machen - nur weil ihr mit den richtigen reinrassigen einzig wahren 20zöllern nicht zurecht kommt! Ich bin der Meinung "Back to the Roots". Bevor wir den Sport völlig ins lächerliche ziehen sollten wir uns auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren. Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Vernunft, es ist nie zu spät. Denkt mal drüber nach.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Prof. Theo Boll


----------



## isah (28. April 2007)

Troll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (28. April 2007)

Normalerweise werden Trollthreads eher Nachmittags oder Abends eröffnet weil da den Leuten eher langweilig ist -> Nachtschichtler?


----------



## isah (28. April 2007)

@lelebebbel

Dein Fixie ist ja mal der Hammer, bin beeindruckt.


----------



## Eisbein (28. April 2007)

alter komm mal runter, nur weil nicht jeder bock hat auf sone kinder kacke mit 20" geht doch nicht gleich der sport den bach runter, ich denke das ganze hat auch i-wo was mit dem wohlbefinden aufm rad. Ich fühl mich schon noch 5 min aufm 20" nicht mehr gesund. das geht so auf den rücken....
Und ich weis ja nicht was du für 26" bikes kennst aber was heute gefahren wird kann def. nicht mehr als MTB bezeichnet werden.
Also chill down spacko und seh ein das man(n) mit 26" bikes höher kommt (neil tunnicliffe)


----------



## Sunstar84 (28. April 2007)

so ein schwachsinn... kotz dich doch mal über wichtige dinge aus.. zb. doping beim rennradsport oder so..


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (28. April 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Trialergemeinde.
> 
> Neulich beim Stammtisch diskutierte ich mit anderen Radtrialern der ersten Stunde was aus "unserem" sport geworden ist. Anfang der 80er war alles gut, der sport entwickelte sich, es gab reinrassige zwanzigzöllige Räder .... doch mit dem Mountainbikeboom anfang der 90er kam die Wende: Sie eignen sich überhaupt nicht zum Trialen und man sieht bescheuert drauf aus. Sie sind nicht für das Trialfahren entwickelt worden sondern wie der Name schon sagt für die Berge. Warum benutzt ihr heute diese Räder?? Ist doch klar, dass man damit nicht so hoch kommt, könnt ihr auch gleich nen treckingrad umbauen und ne neue "disziplin" raus machen - nur weil ihr mit den richtigen reinrassigen einzig wahren 20zöllern nicht zurecht kommt! Ich bin der Meinung "Back to the Roots". Bevor wir den Sport völlig ins lächerliche ziehen sollten wir uns auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren. Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Vernunft, es ist nie zu spät. Denkt mal drüber nach.
> 
> ...



            

OMG was bist den du für einer ? Vielleicht denkst du mal nach was du hier für einen Blödsinn widergibst !!! 26" eignen sich nicht für den Trial , Spinner. Ist es nicht jedem selber überlassen mit was er fährt, selbst wenn jemand mit einem Klapprad Trial fährt, na und !

Denk mal drüber nach.


----------



## Jim Space (28. April 2007)

Lieber Prof., falls sie überhaupt Professor sind, Theo Proll, 

bleiben sie mir mal mit ihren kinderrädchen zuhause und üben sie noch das balancieren, während ich und die 26" gemeinde, ihnen mal zeigen was trial fahren heisst, die lächerlichen tricks aus den anfängen interressiert doch hier überhaupt niemanden mehr, also hauen sie ab und nehmen sie alle 20" mit und lassen sie uns mit ihrem schrebergartenkram alleine


----------



## bike-show.de (28. April 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Trialergemeinde.
> 
> Neulich beim Stammtisch diskutierte ich mit anderen Radtrialern der ersten Stunde was aus "unserem" sport geworden ist. Anfang der 80er war alles gut, der sport entwickelte sich, es gab reinrassige zwanzigzöllige Räder .... doch mit dem Mountainbikeboom anfang der 90er kam die Wende: Sie eignen sich überhaupt nicht zum Trialen und man sieht bescheuert drauf aus. Sie sind nicht für das Trialfahren entwickelt worden sondern wie der Name schon sagt für die Berge. Warum benutzt ihr heute diese Räder?? Ist doch klar, dass man damit nicht so hoch kommt, könnt ihr auch gleich nen treckingrad umbauen und ne neue "disziplin" raus machen - nur weil ihr mit den richtigen reinrassigen einzig wahren 20zöllern nicht zurecht kommt! Ich bin der Meinung "Back to the Roots". Bevor wir den Sport völlig ins lächerliche ziehen sollten wir uns auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren. Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Vernunft, es ist nie zu spät. Denkt mal drüber nach.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal einer, der's ausspricht!

Die gehören an die Wand gestellt, dieses MTB Gesocks! Und selbst das ist noch viel zu harmlos!!1!!eins!


----------



## dane08 (28. April 2007)

immer wieder lustig mitzukriegen wie merkwürdige leute es gibt 
vielen dank für den lacher


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2007)

was soll der mist jetzt wider?hast du Ã¼berhaupt mal in deinem leben ein 26" trial radl gesehn?das bezweifle ich nÃ¤mlich wenn ich deinen geschriebenen haufen sch*** da oben sehe.
mountainbike und trialrad trennen ganze welten.
@bikeshow:sauber,sieh dir deinen post an und dann deine bike-angabe oder soll das wider ironisch gemeint sein 
JEDER FÃHRT WAS ER WILL!!!
ende der fahnenstange.
ist ja ein propaganda thread.
imÃ¼brigen denken mehr leute Ã¼er 20"ler schlecht als Ã¼ber 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2007)

ja ja ein alteingesessener Trialer der sich 2007 im Forum anmeldet! is klaa!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. April 2007)

habe selten so gut gelacht


----------



## noob-rider (28. April 2007)

ich glaube das ist eine der dümmsten ideen, die ich je las.
erst beschweren dass keiner in den Trial-bereich einsteigt.
und dann den eigentlichen weg zum trial "blocken"
wenn diese idee wenigstens hand und fuß hätte


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (28. April 2007)

Gerne gehe ich auf eure Stellungen ein:

Zu post#2: selber!
Zu post#3: Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!
Zu post#5: Ich beleidige Dich auch nicht gleich. Womöglich hast Du für ein 20" noch nicht genug Fitness aber mit ein bisschen Training kommt das noch. Neil Tunnicliffe ist ein Montainbiker (?), gebt ihm ein 20" und er springt noch höher!
Zu Post#6: Ich lese in Deinem Post, dass Du Rennrad für wichtig (und im umkehrschluss Trial für unwichtig) hälst?! Denk mal drüber nach ob Du die richtige Disziplin ausgewählt hast.


----------



## dane08 (28. April 2007)

wieso ist das für dich so schlimm wenn jemand lieber mit dem mtb trialt? Manche kommen damit besser kla da
 Ein mtb auch gewisse vorzüge hat.z.b. sind tipper besser möglich.Gaps lassen sicht mit nem mtb midestens genau so weit springen.Durch den größeren felgendurchmesser hat man auch den vorteil das auf unebenen steinen der rollwiederstand der durch unebenheiten entsteht nicht so groß ist und dazu kommt auch noch dass man geländer o.Ä. wenn man sie aufs hinterrad anspringt nicht so genau treffen muss da die rollfläche größer ist.   
Ich könnt hier auch noch mehr auflisten aber da kannste dich ja ma woanders informieren oder einfach mal nachdenken


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (28. April 2007)

zu#7: nein, ein Klappradtrialer schadet unserem ansehen, der "normalo" käme nie auf die Idee zu sagen "wow, das will ich auch können!"
zu post#8: Unsere Devise früher lautete: "Wo Du fahren kannst da hüpfe nicht!" (Zum Beispiel fahrt mal mit dem Hinterrad auf einen Gulli und versucht dann einen kompletten Kreis zu fahren ohne das das Hinterrad den Gulli verlässt.
Zu post#9: Ich habe nicht vor sie vor die Wand zu stellen, sie sind ja auf dem richtigen Weg und den meisten sollte dieses Thema ja wohl die Augen öffnen.
Zu post#11: Mountainbike und trialrad trennen ganze welten, du sagst es!
Zu post#12: Als ich fuhr standest Du noch als Joghurt im schaufenster! Die Idee mit dem Forum kam auf besagtem Stammtisch durch Freunde die ich nicht missen will.

In diesem Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (28. April 2007)

also ein sport entwickelt sich immer weiter und somit auch in verschiedene richtungen, man sollte da halt ganz einfach seine richtung die einem am meisten zusagt, einfach einschlagen!
20" und 26" kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen das ist ganz klar, deshalb ist aber en 20" nicht schlecht genausowenig wie ein 26", jeder trialer sollte halt eben selbst wählen mit was er gerne fährt bzw. mit was er besser zurechtkommt
und einfach zusagen: "früher war alles besser" ist sehr leicht, weil man im nachhinein immer glorifiziert aber in wirklichkeit war es nie so!


----------



## plazermen (28. April 2007)

Der Prof. hat Recht: Hs33 ist auch nicht zum trialen gedacht. Warum fahrt Ihr denn das ding in Eueren Radern? ;>  ;D
Lasst uns doch mal "Back to the Roots" machen und nur noch zu Fuss gehen.
Denkt mal drüber nach.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. April 2007)

so Herr Dr.Prof...etc...wenn einer hier der 20" fetisch ist... dann bin ich das wohl...find das zwar ganz nett was du schreibst...nur solltest du besser mit deiner Zeit MAschine zurück in die 80 reisen... denn der STand der Dinge 2007 ist LEIDER wie folgt...

- MTB springen jetzt schon höher...nicht durch BunnyHop sondern durch antippen...ist nur noch eine Frage der ZEit wann sie nicht mehr durch 20" einzuholen sind...denn wenn man sich ansieht wieviel MEnschen mit nem 26"   neun oder 10 Euros hochspringen und wieviel es mit nem 20" können dann wird man schnell festellen...das die Luft ziemlich dünn ist.. denn mit nem 20" gibts "eigentlich" nur den Bunnyhop.. und den beherrschen perfect nicht wirklich soooo viele---

- wenn man sich die ERgebnisse auf nem WorldCup ansieht wo 20" und 26" die gleichen Sektionen fahren dann sind die Mtb´ler meist unterm Strich mit weniger Fehlern im Ziel...was unter anderen auch damit zu tun hat...das sie nen höheres Tretlager haben...dadurch nicht so leicht aufecken... das sie tippen können...und das sie an manchen Stellen nen längeren Radstand haben und wiederum weniger Fehler machen..20" müssen oft schon springen, wo 26" noch locker fahren können...

- einen wirklich Vorteil mit nem 20" hat man eigentlich nur, wenn in einer Sektion mal so eng gesteckt ist das die 26" durch ihr großes Bike Platz probleme bekommen...das kommt nur leider auf Wettkämpfen genau so selten vor wie Menschen von nem Klavier erschlagen werden..

...find deine Grundeinstellung ganz geil.."weg mit den MTB" ... nur müssen wir auch sagen das ohne die MTB.ler dem Trialsport irgendwas fehlen würde... alleine die Tatsache das jemand ne kante Tippt die ich nicht Bunnyhoppen kann...regt mich so auf das ich noch mehr ange****t bin ... oder das sie von nem Rail abspringen mit ihren riesigen Reifen..was mit nem 20" natürlich viel viel viel schwerer ist, weil unsere Räder doch so micro klein gegen ihre sind..

also ich hab die MTB´ler lieb..weil ich mich den ganzen Tag drüber aufregen kann....weil ja alles soooooo viel leichter ist mit so einem großen Fahrrad 


20" ist das wahre TrialBike... is quasi wie nen Golf 1 GTI...fahrspass pur..direkt 

...und die MTB´s...na was soll ich sagen..R32,ESP, ABS,ASR...und und und..halt was für Mädchen  gas geben und wohl fühlen..Plug´n play

aber plug´n play kennst wahrscheinlich wieder nicht  alter MAnn 

cheers
Marco


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2007)

lange zeit schien es vergeesen gewesen zu sein und es existierte eine quasi harmonische gemeinde aus 26" und 20" fahrern. paar stichelein gibt es immer, aber das geht zu weit!!!

wenn man sich mal anschaut wie ein NT und TRA fahren, dann sollte man schon erkennen dass dank der starken entwicklung auch 26" eine durchaus gängige trial-größe ist.
es gibt soviele leute von denen der eine halt 20" besser findet und ein anderer 26", vielleicht sogar einer die 24"er...
also warum so einen stress machen, weil man am stammtisch nichts besseres zu tun hat! stattdessen lieber das bike schnappen und auf den scheiß-stammtisch hoppen!!! egal ob mit 20..24..oder 26"!!! (vielleicht auch mit dem mixed-mode bike mit 20" hinten und 26" vorn...)


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. April 2007)

ich glaub die stammtischüberlegung fand nich unter oldschooltrialern statt sondern unter paar 15jährigen dirtbiker kiddies freitag 19 uhr in der junior disco und lautete, "lass uns mal paar trialer in ihrem eigenen forum mit dämlichen behauptungen verarschen" und das is ihnen ja auch relativ gut gelungen...wenn alle so ernsthaft drauf einsteigen!


----------



## ph1L (28. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> so Herr Dr.Prof...etc...wenn einer hier der 20" fetisch ist... dann bin ich das wohl...find das zwar ganz nett was du schreibst...nur solltest du besser mit deiner Zeit MAschine zurück in die 80 reisen... denn der STand der Dinge 2007 ist LEIDER wie folgt...
> 
> - MTB springen jetzt schon höher...nicht durch BunnyHop sondern durch antippen...ist nur noch eine Frage der ZEit wann sie nicht mehr durch 20" einzuholen sind...denn wenn man sich ansieht wieviel MEnschen mit nem 26"   neun oder 10 Euros hochspringen und wieviel es mit nem 20" können dann wird man schnell festellen...das die Luft ziemlich dünn ist.. denn mit nem 20" gibts "eigentlich" nur den Bunnyhop.. und den beherrschen perfect nicht wirklich soooo viele---
> 
> ...



hehe das war geil! Musste echt schmunzeln als R32 Pussy 
So locker solltens alle sehen und net gleich niveaulos werden.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (28. April 2007)

also so weit ich mich erinnern kann hat kein gewisserer als HANS REY den Trial sport in die öffentlichkeit gebracht und den sport überhaupteinen popularen namen gemacht. und wie wir alle wissen ist HANS REY ein 26" bike gefahren.  Zitat von Hans: " Mir war es immer wichtig, kein spezialgerät zu fahren, damit sich die zuschauer leichter vorstellen können, wie schwirig die tricks sind."  ok die bikes haben sich geändert und und es ist dadurch einfacher geworden, aber was ich eigentlich damit sagen will ist, dass der Trial Sport durch ein 26" bike erst so richtig in die öffentlichkeit gekommen ist. 
Es ist egal ob man ein 20" oder 26" bike fährt hauptsache man hat spaß an dem Sport


----------



## locdog (28. April 2007)

und SO EIN MIST schreibt ein angeblicher trialer.
die warheit ist doch das DU mit nem MTB nicht mahl klar kommst. das ist doch klar das mit nem kinderbike es meist leichter ist weil kleiner und leichte (nichts gegen 20") als mit nem 26" (die bezeichung MTB ist wohl Blasphemie) aber darum geht es doch im trial. oder pakst du dein stahlmontykinderradel huckepack wen du ne stufe siehst??? 

JE SCHWEHRER DESTO BESSER das ist das heutige motto und nicht "Wo Du fahren kannst da hüpfe nicht" das klingt als wurdest DU und deine stammtisch saufgemeinde nur die LEICHTESTE durchfart aussuchen,....ist ja bissel armselieg.

und ubrigens. auf nen 20" kinderradle sieht man doch als ausgewachsener man mit uber 180 wohl viel beschuerter aus als auf nem 26" und gesunder fur den rucken u co. ist es allemahl  

ich fahre 26 weil es anspruchfoller ist und man spurt merh die eindrucke  wen man trialt (BSXL:also eher anderherum . halt man mus ein grosseres spoirtgerat bewagen. aber wen man so dermasig DOWN ist, sprich mit nen kinderradel die trepen runterfahrt raft das sowas nicht. und sowas nent sich nen trialsportler? nenene

ihm mag es die 20" anzuschauen und selber so flink durch die sectionenzu fahren wie die auf nem 20" das wackt bei mir den kampfgeist und das ist es halt beim trial, ohne kampfgeist kommt man nicht vorran !!!!  

P.S. schau mahl die wertung aus nem lezten koxxdays an. da hat nen 26" ALLES mit 0 pkt geschaft (natur) da konnte die kinderradler nicht vollgen.


----------



## bike-show.de (28. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> so Herr Dr.Prof...etc...wenn einer hier der 20" fetisch ist... dann bin ich das wohl...find das zwar ganz nett was du schreibst...nur solltest du besser mit deiner Zeit MAschine zurück in die 80 reisen... denn der STand der Dinge 2007 ist LEIDER wie folgt...
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Wobei das auch erst in den letzten Jahren angefangen hat.

Zu den Zeiten, wo Hans Rey seine Trial-Artikel in der Bike hatte und wilde Videos (Hu!-Ha!) auf MTV-Sports hatte, sah die Sache noch anders aus. Da war ein GT Zaskar Lowrider noch State-Of-The-Art in Sachen MTB-Trial.

Da war bei den Wettkämpfen Schaltung und Ritzelpacket nicht nur vorgeschrieben, man hat sie in den 'Speedsektionen' auch wirklich gebraucht.

Mit den 430er Kettenstreben war an Roll Bunny Hops gar nicht zu denken und auf dem Hinterrad stehen war auf wenige Sekunden limitiert, weil einem sonst die Arme abfallen vom Ziehen.

Da waren die MTB-Sektionen auch tatsächlich noch mehr auf 'fahren' ausgelegt und Joachim Will hat immer gepredigt, dass man am Anfang der Sektion anfängt zu treten und erst am Ende wieder aufhört.

Zu der Zeit war das übrigens noch umgedreht. Da haben die gleichen Leute auf 20" gleich mal 10-20cm mehr gemacht, als auf 26".

Naja.. Das Fahren macht immer noch Spaß, damals wie heute. Auch wenn sich das Material verändert hat, die Diskussionen (20" vs. 26") sind immer noch die Gleichen.

Der Thread hat mir in jedem Fall das Aufstehen erleichtert


----------



## luckygambler (28. April 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Trialergemeinde.
> 
> Neulich beim Stammtisch diskutierte ich mit anderen Radtrialern der ersten Stunde was aus "unserem" sport geworden ist. Anfang der 80er war alles gut, der sport entwickelte sich, es gab reinrassige zwanzigzöllige Räder .... doch mit dem Mountainbikeboom anfang der 90er kam die Wende: Sie eignen sich überhaupt nicht zum Trialen und man sieht bescheuert drauf aus. Sie sind nicht für das Trialfahren entwickelt worden sondern wie der Name schon sagt für die Berge. Warum benutzt ihr heute diese Räder?? Ist doch klar, dass man damit nicht so hoch kommt, könnt ihr auch gleich nen treckingrad umbauen und ne neue "disziplin" raus machen - nur weil ihr mit den richtigen reinrassigen einzig wahren 20zöllern nicht zurecht kommt! Ich bin der Meinung "Back to the Roots". Bevor wir den Sport völlig ins lächerliche ziehen sollten wir uns auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren. Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Vernunft, es ist nie zu spät. Denkt mal drüber nach.
> 
> ...



jedem das seine! hast du denn angst dass irgendwann keine mehr 20" produziert oder wie? solange du deinen sport ausüben kannst ist doch alles gut. so einfach finde ich das. 
schönen gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze (28. April 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> Neulich beim Stammtisch ...



*Ich bin für die Abschaffung von Stammtischen!*


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. April 2007)

achso,Ã¤hm ich meinte mit "...zwichen MTB und trialrad liegen welten"ein normales CC MTB und eine 26" trialmachine
ich glaube hier muss mal jmd zur aufklÃ¤rung ein tunnicliffe Vid.posten,pls,ich glaube der herr hat noch nie ein solches gesehn,wenn er von ungebauten trekkingrÃ¤dern oder so redet.
mÃ¶chte mich auch noch mal entschuldigen,bin im letzten post etwas verÃ¤rgert gewesen,ist aber auch verstÃ¤ndlich,wenn man als 26" fahrer son stuss liest
N'abend


----------



## Jim Space (28. April 2007)

http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/NeilTz

hier kann der "prof" welche finden, ich glaube aber dass er deshalb seine meinung nicht ändert. so sind 20" fahrer, wie der "prof" wohl einer ist, eben, einfach nur blind vor der wahrheit. ich hoffe dem "prof" macht, der gulli noch spass, während ich mich an nem auto über

schönen abend noch


----------



## locdog (28. April 2007)

achso, eins solte noch gesagt werden, wen WIR PSEUDO MTB trialer nicht wahren, also der ganze BOOM wehre heut der trial sport ansich (auch die 20") nicht so weit entwikelt wie heute. weil die meisten erst mit nem 26" angenfangen haben, ob sie dann zur 20" ist egal.....der BSXL hat doch auch mit 26" angefangen, aslo ohne 26"hatten wir heute nicht so dolle videos 
die producenten wollen auch was daran verdienen und wen kein interese besteht wird auch nicht weiter entwikelt, marktwirtschaft halt 

P.S. das erste DENG (china) bike sprich ECHO war ein 26" namens PIRANHIA 
und der Deng ist wohl weltmarktfuhrer !


----------



## esgey (29. April 2007)

Sehr geehrter Herr Troll, (oderwieauchimmer)  

vielen Dank, für diesen tollen Beitrag! Sonst sind es immer die 26"er, die solch unsachlichen Propagandamist von sich geben. War nett, das hier zum Aufstehn zu lesen.  

P.S.: Auch ich habe auf einem 26" (nem richtigen MTB) mit dem Trialen begonnen, bevor ich mir ein 20" zugelegt habe. Desweiteren werde ich meinen Fuhrpark bald durch ein 26" erweitern und dann beides fahren. (so wie der Hösel früher)
P.P.S.:Früher hatten wir auch mal nen Kaiser, ne!? (und ich meine nicht Franz Beckenbauer)


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (29. April 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> achso, eins solte noch gesagt werden, wen WIR PSEUDO MTB trialer nicht wahren, also der ganze BOOM wehre heut der trial sport ansich (auch die 20") nicht so weit entwikelt wie heute. weil die meisten erst mit nem 26" angenfangen haben, ob sie dann zur 20" ist egal.....der BSXL hat doch auch mit 26" angefangen, aslo ohne 26"hatten wir heute nicht so dolle videos
> die producenten wollen auch was daran verdienen und wen kein interese besteht wird auch nicht weiter entwikelt, marktwirtschaft halt
> 
> P.S. das erste DENG (china) bike sprich ECHO war ein 26" namens PIRANHIA
> und der Deng ist wohl weltmarktfuhrer !



du unterstellst mir immer ganz schön viel... hab nicht mit 26" angefangen...und habe auch nie ein26" Trialbike gehabt...


----------



## locdog (29. April 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> du unterstellst mir immer ganz schön viel... hab nicht mit 26" angefangen...und habe auch nie ein26" Trialbike gehabt...



wirklich nicht ???
ooooosp, einer hat mir doch gesagt das du fruher mit nem 26" unterwegs warst. soory, der bekommt jetzt klope von mir 
und ich dachte das waehre ne verlasliche quele


----------



## Holschi1 (29. April 2007)

hallo leute...
also ich finde diesen Thread ja auch ma derbst sinnlos..
also ich fahr zwar auch 20" aber das heist ni das ich 26" total bschissen finde...
im gegenteil, ab und zu 26" fahren macht mir auch richtig spaß, ist halt mal was anderes...jeder sollte das fahren was er am liebsten mag und damit hat sichs...
alles andere is quatsch...

so das war mein wort zum sonntag!  

ahoi..holschi


----------



## ecols (30. April 2007)

ich bin auch dafür 26" zu verbieten! und ALU! früher war doch alles besser.. 

Desweiteren sollte die Doppelbrückengabel wieder Pflicht werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (30. April 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> ich bin auch dafür 26" zu verbieten! und ALU! früher war doch alles besser..
> 
> Desweiteren sollte die Doppelbrückengabel wieder Pflicht werden!




okkkaaayyy


----------



## Hannover Urban (30. April 2007)

Prof.Theo Boll schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Trialergemeinde.
> 
> Neulich beim Stammtisch diskutierte ich mit anderen Radtrialern der ersten Stunde was aus "unserem" sport geworden ist. Anfang der 80er war alles gut, der sport entwickelte sich, es gab reinrassige zwanzigzöllige Räder .... doch mit dem Mountainbikeboom anfang der 90er kam die Wende: Sie eignen sich überhaupt nicht zum Trialen und man sieht bescheuert drauf aus. Sie sind nicht für das Trialfahren entwickelt worden sondern wie der Name schon sagt für die Berge. Warum benutzt ihr heute diese Räder?? Ist doch klar, dass man damit nicht so hoch kommt, könnt ihr auch gleich nen treckingrad umbauen und ne neue "disziplin" raus machen - nur weil ihr mit den richtigen reinrassigen einzig wahren 20zöllern nicht zurecht kommt! Ich bin der Meinung "Back to the Roots". Bevor wir den Sport völlig ins lächerliche ziehen sollten wir uns auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren. Einsicht ist der erste Schritt zur Vernunft, es ist nie zu spät. Denkt mal drüber nach.
> 
> ...




wer Dressurreiten als Hobby hat, den kann man nicht für voll nehmen...


----------



## Trialside (30. April 2007)

So viel Intolleranz gab es glaub ich das letzte mal vor 60, 70 Jahren. 
Lass doch jeden fahren was er will und wenn er mit nem 28'' Damenrad trialt... Klar sieht ein 20''/26'' Bike, das in der Richtung trial orientiert ist stylischer aus als ein Klappi oder 28'' Trekkingrad. Aber ich finde es geht nicht nur um Aussehen und Style, sondern um die Mentalität die dahinter steckt - einfach die "Verrücktheit" (im positiven Sinne ) mit nem Fahrrad große Hindernisse zu überwinden, die Otto-Normalverbraucher meidet und umfährt...

Naja vielleicht liegt dieses Denken wirklich im Dressurreiten. Wobei die Pferde eigentlich nen positiven Einfluss haben müssten.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (30. April 2007)

Ja genau ihr kleinen 20" Zol fahrer ihr solltet um eure Existenz kämpfen, den die zukunft heißt 26" TRIAL. Wir werden die Welt an uns reißen und jeden bestrafen, der es jemals wagen sollte sich auch nur ein 20" anzusehen.
Das fahren eines 20" wird mit der Höhststrafe verdonnert.... nei wieder fahren.
HARHARHARHARHARHAR 

Auf die zukunft der 26" und den untergang der 20" !!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2007)

Ich bin der meinung,im Trial forum werden viel zu wenige threads geclosed(...)


----------



## plazermen (30. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung,im Trial forum werden viel zu wenige threads geclosed(...)



dann lerne mal Polnisch und komm ruber zu uns auf: http://choody.com  - da wird heftig geclosed  

ordnung mus sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wodka o (30. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich bin der meinung,im Trial forum werden viel zu wenige threads geclosed(...)


Ich hatte ja noch Hoffnung...


----------

